# new general bull areas oak creek/beaver



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

i am curious as to why they decided to turn the west side of the beaver unit and the fillmore oak creek south to general season bull instaed of limited entry. dont get me wrong i am excited about it. because i did an elk hunt down there a few years ago. and found some pretty good bulls. it was tough to begin with but once we found them we were into elk everyday.it has been fun watching these herds while out coyote hunting. but it sounds like the dwr has differant plans for the elk herds west of i-15. there is gonna be some good general season bulls hitting the dirt this year.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Last year , the, first year ever, the general season any bull tags DID NOT sale out,
there were a few thousand left over, never sold........

Just say'in...........................................Bet they sale them this year  

On top that, any bets were about half the youth any bull tag will be hunted:?:


----------



## jpolson (Jun 12, 2011)

It's going to be a slaughter on Beaver West this year. 10:1 odds that is a limited entry deer unit within 5 years. 

As far as Oak creek goes...pretty crappy for a limited entry unit. There are some good bulls pulled off of it, but it is far below the other units in the state.


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

jpolson said:


> It's going to be a slaughter on Beaver West this year. 10:1 odds that is a limited entry deer unit within 5 years.
> 
> As far as Oak creek goes...pretty crappy for a limited entry unit. There are some good bulls pulled off of it, but it is far below the other units in the state.


yea oak creek they managed it as a quick oppurtunity unit. i seen some good elk down there though. the beaver is going to have some nice bulls coming off of it hope my nephew draws that youth tag. i will be down there in a heartbeat


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

The Beaver is going to be packed on the west side. I bet a lot of good bulls are going to come out of there, but you are also going to get a lot of people to compete with and there are going to be a lot of people complaining that it was a zoo down there... YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED...


----------



## jpolson (Jun 12, 2011)

Nambaster said:


> The Beaver is going to be packed on the west side. I bet a lot of good bulls are going to come out of there, but you are also going to get a lot of people to compete with and there are going to be a lot of people complaining that it was a zoo down there... YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED...


More room in the Uintas for me!


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> Nambaster wrote:
> The Beaver is going to be packed on the west side. I bet a lot of good bulls are going to come out of there, but you are also going to get a lot of people to compete with and there are going to be a lot of people complaining that it was a zoo down there... YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED...


So...See you there? :O•-:


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

jpolson said:


> Nambaster said:
> 
> 
> > The Beaver is going to be packed on the west side. I bet a lot of good bulls are going to come out of there, but you are also going to get a lot of people to compete with and there are going to be a lot of people complaining that it was a zoo down there... YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED...
> ...


I dont think "room" in the uintas should ever be an issue. :lol: :lol: That being said I have also seen elk right off the roads.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

The reality is that the west side of I-15--the area designated as open bull--doesn't have very many elk on it and the ones that are there are responsible for a bit of crop depredation. There may be a number of hunters out there looking for elk, but most who hunt it will be disappointed simply because there aren't a lot of elk out there. The reason this has been opened up doesn't have anything to do with the number of open bull tags sold last year but with the fact that they really don't want a lot of elk west of I-15.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Big learning curb here,
Most the elk on the west side of I-15 (Beaver) are on private ground....

Edit:
Ha, looks like WtoU and I were typing at the same time :!: :lol:

And WtoU, maybe it dosn't have anything to do with last years tag sales,
All I'm say'in, IS, Bet this change sparks the sale of ALL of them this year 

PLUS, There will be a truck load of general archery guys on Oak creek :!: 
Any bets :?:


----------



## jpolson (Jun 12, 2011)

goofy elk said:


> PLUS, There will be a truck load of general archery guys on Oak creek :!:
> Any bets :?:


I live very close to both units...and I'll be in the Uintas.


----------



## blazingsaddle (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm torn on this one. I love more opportunity, but its very apparent "they" don't want elk on the west side. First it was the August rifle cow hunts now its an any bull area?
There will be some very big bulls shot off this unit this year. Give it 2 years tops and good luck finding any elk out there. They will all be dead.
That side of the freeway holds more elk than most think- but it won't take long to kill them all. I hunted some of my LE tag out there only a few years ago. It was tough, but we were in elk every day and had hardly anyone to compete with.
We thought about trying the archery this year, for about 10 seconds. :roll: ENJOY THE CROWDS!
As a side note, I know the SFW is pushing to get this unit to go to limited entry for deer as well.


----------



## ladyflyer032 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Any hints for a girl?*

I got my general archery tag, and saw that Beaver West was open for any bull as well. I have also heard that it is going to be a mad house in that area. I've been up there once to scout around, saw lots of dear but no sign of elk. My dad and I are both unfamiliar with the area and don't know of any place to find the elk. One of you commented that the elk are on private land...that is disappointing. Anyways, do any of you have suggestions of where to look for elk on the Beaver West unit? Or is it pointless and I should try my luck elsewhere?


----------

